# A Handle on a Dankung



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I recently bought a Dankung and have been trying to shoot it. I could not get it to shoot for me. The slingshot is just to small for my hand so I put a handle on it. It kind of looks like a mouse but man did it ever make a difference. I can shoot it now as good or better than anytyhing else I shoot. I just split this piece of plywood and traced the outline of the handle and cut it out with a dremel. I took my time so it fits close then just used wood glue to glue it back together. This way I can break it apart if it doesnt work out. The way it shoots the handle is staying on.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That look very nice


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Super job on that. I can't figure out why you think that frame was too small. I have a couple and my hands are way bigger than yours I think.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Super job on that. I can't figure out why you think that frame was too small. I have a couple and my hands are way bigger than yours I think.


After to many years of abuse I have been blessed with a pretty good case of Arthritis . I don't have the dexteraty or grip I used to have. This handle with the palm swell lets me hold this slingshot without any discomfort. Now that i know how well it works I will probaly replace the plywood with a large elk antler to give it a little class.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That looks a lot more comfortable than the basic paracorded grip


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks very nice to hold.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It is very comfortable. My wife said I need to put a lanyard on it so it looks like a big eared rat. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one Roger.
I probably should have done that too... instead of giving away the one I had.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good hows it shoot?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

mckee said:


> looks good hows it shoot?


For me it shoots much better. I think just because it is so much more comfortable to hold. I am much more consistant.


----------

